# Not enough follies on last scan before EC



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

Has anyone else not had enough follies on last scan before EC but got enough eggs to egg share 

Positive and negative  storeys welcome please


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi  

Many people get more eggs in the end than follies seen.
One of the egg sharers on here was told she wouldn't have enough but she did have!I'm sure I've seen a few incidents where this has happened on here so there is still much hope!
Don't give up yet.  

Wishing you all the luck in the world darling   xxx


----------



## SarahScrafton (Nov 9, 2011)

Everyday - on my last scan before EC I had 8 follies just at the right size and 4 to small, they were worried I might not have enought to share or might just have enough. 
I was totally distraught, but we already decided that it it did come to not having enough we would just donate them all to recipient, so that's what I was prepared for when I went in on EC day. 
After coming round I had the shock of my life when she said we got 17! I had to ask her 3 times if she had the right persons notes. I still cant get my head around that I got 17 when I only had 12 follies on last scan and only 8 were at a good enough size. 
I suppose you just never know, good luck for you EC tommorow.  Everything crossed for you. 

Xx


----------

